# Du lịch trong nước > Nhà hàng >  Quán rượu ngon ở Hà Nội

## 24hvang.com.vn

_Thưởng  thức những món ăn ngon đã trở thành một nhu cầu rất thiết yếu, một thú  vui mà nhiều người thích khám phá và truyền tai nhau bằng những câu  chuyện không hồi kết. Hôm nay xin “kể” cho các bạn nghe một “câu chuyện”  thú vị với những món ăn dân dã đầy hấp dẫn trong một không gian “Độc  nhất vô nhị” ngay tại trung tâm Hà Nội – Quán rượu Chiều Quê – 77 Hàng Chiếu, Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội._  __  
 _Những  ngõ ngách Hà Nội ngày càng mọc lên nhiều quán rượu dân tộc như một xu  hướng mới của dân chơi đất Hà thành. Những loại rượu dân tộc từ lâu đã  tìm được chỗ đứng quan trọng trong lòng người dân Việt. Thưởng thức rượu  đã trở thành một nét văn hóa đẹp. Cũng bởi thế, ngày càng nhiều các  quán rượu xuất hiện làm phong phú cho sự lựa chọn của các thực khách Hà  thành nổi tiếng và tinh tế. Một trong những quán rượu dân tộc rất đáng  để khám phá : Quán rượu Chiều Quê._  __ _Với mục đích giới thiệu, quảng bá những loại rượu dân tộc đến với các ẩm khách, Quán rượu Chiều Quê  có một menu rượu rất thú vị. Gần 30 loại với những tên gọi và hương vị  khác nhau sẽ là một thế giới thu nhỏ đầy màu sắc của rượu dân tộc. Đến Chiều Quê, bạn sẽ được thưởng thức  những loại rượu dân tộc mang đậm nét riêng của Chiều Quê  như : Thần tiên tửu, Minh vương tửu, Ngọc dương tửu, Tắc kè sơn đông  tửu, Sâm cao ly tửu, Anh hùng tửu,...rượu mơ, rượu nếp cái,.._  __  __ _Đã có rượu phải có đồ nhắm.Đến với Quán rượu Chiều Quê Quý  kháchsẽ được thưởng thức những món ăn ngon mang hương vị độc đáo trong  một không gian đẹp , ấm cúng.Với một thực đơn vô cùng phong phú thực  khách có thể dễ dàng lựa chọn những món mà mình ưa thích._  __  __ _Sự  biến tấu của những món ăn chắt lọc tinh túy từ đồng quê, rừng núi  cho đến biển khơi, tạo sự phong phú cho thực khách lựa chọn. Bạn sẽ  được thưởng thức những món ăn từ cua, cá, ếch thật độc đáo và lạ miệng.  Những món ăn được chế biến từ hải sản, bò, gà cũng trở nên bình dị và  ngon mắt khi được bài trí thật đẹp mắt. Dân dã mà vẫn sang trọng, lịch  sự chính là tiêu chí của Quán rượu Chiều Quê._  __  *Trâu xào rau muống*    *Bò xào nấm kim* _Hãy cùng Quán rượu Chiều Quê  thưởng  thức những món đặc sản với sự quyến rũ từ trong chế biến đến cả cách  trình bày: Ếch xào măng, gà trọi xào chua cay, Tràng lợn xào dưa, Trâu  xào rau muống, Gà rang muối, Ếch om chuối đậu,... lẩu bò thập cẩm, lẩu  chim câu, lẩu ếch gà đồng,..._  __  _    Gà trọi xào xả ớt   _   __  _    Ếch om chuối đ        ậu_  __  _Lẩu bò_  __  _Lẩu chim câu_  
  
 _Ở ngay giữa lòng Hà Nội ồn ào náo nhiệt là thế, Quán rượu Chiều Quê như  muốn tách mình ra khỏi dòng chảy hối hả, để ngược thời gian, quay trở  về với những khoảng trời thanh bình, tĩnh lặng, đắm mình trong những  giai điệu dân tộc trữ tình sâu lắng giữa một không gian cổ kính đậm chất  liêu trai, những tên rượu nghe rất kêu và đồ nhắm đầy tính sáng tạo,  mang lại cảm giác ấm áp, gần gũi, thật thích hợp để thực khách được  thưởng thức những bữa ăn ngon miệng và say sưa bên những chén rượu ngon._    __  
 _Chính những ưu điểm trên nên Quán rượu Chiều Quê  được  lựa chọn là địa điểm lý tưởng để tổ chức tiệc liên hoan, sinh nhật, họp  mặt của nhiều đối tượng thực khách hay tiếp đối tác quan trọng. Một  không gian sang trọng đầm ấm chắc chắn sẽ mang lại cho bạn những cơ hội  hợp tác thành công. Không chỉ nổi tiếng bởi rượu ngon, món ăn hấp dẫn và  không gian thoải mái, Quán rượu Chiều Quê  còn được thực khách lui tới bởi sự phục vụ chuyên nghiệp và nhiệt tình,  chu đáo của nhân viên quán. Qúy khách chắc chắn sẽ hài lòng bởi đội ngũ  nhân viên ở đây  với phương châm :_  _“Khách hàng là người trả lương cho bạn”_ * Quán rượu Chiều Quê

                      Điện thoại :  0989 088 858
                      Địa chỉ :  77 Hàng Chiếu, Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội
*

----------

